

YC's Inkling Markets Powering Crowd Wisdom and the Future of Newsgathering in ABC7's "Futures Market" - staunch
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2007/07/crowd_wisdom071607.php


======
brett
ABC7 is pushing this pretty hard. Every time I see one of their news shows
(which is not very often) there is an ad for their futures market or they are
quoting futures market results.

There's never any mention of Inkling which is probably a good thing. The more
I think about white labeling the more I like it. Empower and incentivize a
first tier of users to attract additional users on their own. It especially
makes sense in the context of webapps where it's relatively easy to do.

